# Who is going to win??



## kah08 (Jul 13, 2005)

In the wnba Finals is Connecticut Suns vs Sacramento Monarchs

Who do you all think will win?? I personally think the Monarchs are going to win because Kara Lawson has really done a great job so far taking the place of T.P. in the playoffs, but on the other hand Lindsey Whalen has done well too!!


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

I am not counting Connecticutt out. Sales will be big and I think Douglas is going to step up offensively. Wycoff will show why she is a memeber of this team, and I look for Asjah Jones to become a household name the calibre of Bird and Cash, with whom she played at UConn.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

I hope Sacramento wins, but I think Connecticut will.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Just saw where Lindsay Whalen will be able to play...not sure how many minutes, but that is really good news for the Sun.

Hope everybody gets to see some of the playoffs, as these two teams have dominated all year. One is the leading defensive team, the other the leading offensive. Battle of the ages to see who wins.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

MONARCHS!

Lets go Monarchs!


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

Monarchs won!


----------



## BCEagles32 (Sep 9, 2005)

Marchose


----------

